# What is Causing this Problem???



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The reel doesn't have good free spool and is a little tight.

Besides that it's pretty smooth.

Any thoughts?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

















:slimer:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny you could do a caption this on the ttmb.
Start cleaning your reels more often lol.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks like the Flux Capacitor melted down.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

It'll clean up just fine. Don't be scared.....:slimer:




:sarcasm1


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Take the hermit crab out and should cast fine.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> Take the hermit crab out and should cast fine.


That's Shimano's new auto brids nest de-tangler.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bro, I'd take the sideplate off, wipe down, reinstall grease and throw some Orange Seals in..No problem...Oh, and remove the crab..LMMFGDAO!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

C'mon Matt, show your paint skills!!!! ROTFLMBO


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

alldaylong said:


> C'mon Matt, show your paint skills!!!! ROTFLMBO


 Clear Coat....Done!:brew:


----------



## sharkfood (Mar 28, 2013)

i would just replace the handle


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

Reel survived better than the rod!:doowapsta


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

How did you get that 3D effect MattK ? Not really my cup of tea :rotfl:


----------



## jfc21 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get a gun and shoot it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

All very valid suggestions. I'll see if it a lil grease and oil will do the trick 

Ok all kidding aside one of my good customers brought this in today telling me he has a "project" for me. Of course he was kidding but he had me for a second because we have had some of these types of "projects" come in lol.

This combo was snagged by one of my other customers during the Scales 'N Ales tournament this last weekend. Robert, the customer who gave it to me, thought I would like it because afterall... the Ch100SF is my favorite reel of all time.

I think it's awesome! Defiantly going to be displayed in the shop crab and all.

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

A few years ago we had a customer bring in a Tiagra 80W that was covered in barnacles. He had pictures to go along with the reel because there was no way people would believe this story. 

The marlin tournaments were going on in Cabo. One of the teams lost their rod and reel overboard. A little over a year later another team was out and spotted a sea turtle on the surface splashing around. They drove over to find it wrapped in fishing line. They cut the turtle free and started pulling the line in. They recovered the rod and reel. 

After wiping it clean they found the boat name on the rod. The captain said the reel still functioned and he wanted to see if it would still catch fish. They actually cleaned the reel off, spooled it up and caught a marlin with it that weekend. After that it was returned to the owner when it was brought in to our service counter (the captains were actually good friends). The anodize finish was still intact with no signs of corrosion. It needed a couple of bearings and a major cleaning. I was amazed that this reel was in the Pacific for over a year. That reel is still in service with the team.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

The line looks a little aged. Change that and you should be good to go.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey! That looks like the gold Chronarch I lost at the Chandeleurs about 10 years ago!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Amazing story! Thanks for sharing..:cheers:



Bantam1 said:


> A few years ago we had a customer bring in a Tiagra 80W that was covered in barnacles. He had pictures to go along with the reel because there was no way people would believe this story.
> 
> The marlin tournaments were going on in Cabo. One of the teams lost their rod and reel overboard. A little over a year later another team was out and spotted a sea turtle on the surface splashing around. They drove over to find it wrapped in fishing line. They cut the turtle free and started pulling the line in. They recovered the rod and reel.
> 
> After wiping it clean they found the boat name on the rod. The captain said the reel still functioned and he wanted to see if it would still catch fish. They actually cleaned the reel off, spooled it up and caught a marlin with it that weekend. After that it was returned to the owner when it was brought in to our service counter (the captains were actually good friends). The anodize finish was still intact with no signs of corrosion. It needed a couple of bearings and a major cleaning. I was amazed that this reel was in the Pacific for over a year. That reel is still in service with the team.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> A few years ago we had a customer bring in a Tiagra 80W that was covered in barnacles. He had pictures to go along with the reel because there was no way people would believe this story.
> 
> The marlin tournaments were going on in Cabo. One of the teams lost their rod and reel overboard. A little over a year later another team was out and spotted a sea turtle on the surface splashing around. They drove over to find it wrapped in fishing line. They cut the turtle free and started pulling the line in. They recovered the rod and reel.
> 
> After wiping it clean they found the boat name on the rod. The captain said the reel still functioned and he wanted to see if it would still catch fish. They actually cleaned the reel off, spooled it up and caught a marlin with it that weekend. After that it was returned to the owner when it was brought in to our service counter (the captains were actually good friends). The anodize finish was still intact with no signs of corrosion. It needed a couple of bearings and a major cleaning. I was amazed that this reel was in the Pacific for over a year. That reel is still in service with the team.


Awesome story, thanks !

This is why other brands like Abu, Lews, Daiwa, Quantum are no match with Shimano :cheers:

Those Chronarch SF reels are really GOLD :dance:


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

that reel and rod was used for young minnows on lessons "Avoid get hooked" or in a bass group therapy called "baitoholics"


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow. Be sure to take more pictures if you try to open it, I'd be curious what the bearings and gears look like.

Cool picture with the crab.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was excited as I thought you might have found my Calcutta 400. I like you 3-D camo paint job.


----------

